
Reducing Latency in KWin - oever
https://github.com/tildearrow/kwin-lowlatency
======
declank
Game developers stick to the rule-of-thumb 16ms (60Hz) update constraint to
have updates done before drawing.

Not sure how work can be done on something like KWin without that rule guiding
decisions.

~~~
paines
In the past I would have aggreed. Nowadays where gaming monitors have
freesync/or some nvidia sync mechanism(TM) refresh rates go up to 120hz or
even 144hz. So the timespan is even lower to update everything.

